
Ask HN: Calculus Books Beyond Basic-Level Engineering - pratikshasahu
Not the problem-centric ones, but those books which make you love calculus more.
======
lockjawh
"Understanding Analysis" by Stephen Abbott is a great undergraduate level math
textbook. The focus is real analysis (a rigorous treatment of single variable
calculus). It's an excellently written text which will bridge the knowledge
gap an engineer may have. After Abbott you can pick up and read books like
Spivak where the beauty of calculus (from an engineering viewpoint) can really
be seen. Both of these books have exercises, but they aren't tediously
calculating derivatives. The exercises are fun and often mind bending problems
you can spend hours thinking about, and really come out having learned
something once you get the idea.

